# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Unable to load attachments

## macropod

Hi folks,

For the past few hours, I've been unable to attach files to upload a docx file as an attachment. After clicking 'Upload, all I see is a spinning dot-wheel. I'm not having this problem on other forums. I've re-started IE, etc., but no change. Any ideas?

----------


## xladept

If patience is a virtue
          And
virtue is its own reward
         Then
Is patience its own reward?
 :Smilie:

----------


## macropod

It's working now. Problem persisted for some hours, so I thought there might have been a board issue worth reporting.

----------

